# 1st Road Bike Purchase !!



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Just made my first ever road bike purchase...

I dialed into jensonusa.com, found the bike i wanted. Bought it online on black friday, and exactly a week later it was on my doorstep.

Took the box to the local LBS, had them put it together...and now I got it back home. I have attached a pic for everyone.

I got the Focus Cayo 105, carbon frame. I love this thing so far...

Buying pedals, shoes, and some other accessories for xmas and I'll be ready to go. I am completely jacked and can't wait to use this.

Side note, Jensonusa was AWESOME to deal with. The LBS noticed my rear derailleur hanger was quite bent, so they straightened it for me, but recommended i get a new one. I called up Jenson, and within 5 mins they had an order to ship me a new one (it is in the mail as we speak).


----------



## Golfjunky (Nov 23, 2011)

sweet ride Bud !


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

NICE! Looks like a sweet bike! 

Gotta love a manufacturer that gives great service and who will sell directly! That alone elevates that brand in my eyes.

...and the bike just plain looks GOOD!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats – nice looking ride. I spy a diaper box, which (unless you are using the box to store beer or something) means you won’t be getting out as often and for as long as you like. But hey, wiping away snot and dealing with tantrums can be fun too . Full disclosure – I have a 4 yr old and definitely don’t get out as much as I’d like. 

As you put some miles on it, you will likely get some cable stretch, which means you’ll need a tune up. You’ll know because your chain will start rubbing in some gears and other stuff. If you experience that, it’s normal and to stop it, either take it to your LBS to get it tuned or do it yourself. Not a big deal to learn, especially if you are mechanically inclined, but if you’re a beginner you may want to work your way up to that and just start with learning how to change a tube, which is the gateway to other repairs.

Also, after a couple rides, consider getting a basic fitting. It may very well add to comfort and power and control, which will add to enjoyment, which will add more miles to your rides. 

Oh, and next time, take a pic with the bike facing the other way so we can see the drivetrain.

Happy riding.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike.. enjoy!!

I agree with BostonG on the fitting, although I suggest getting one sooner rather than later to ensure sizing is right. Hopefully that's the case and all that'll be needed are tweaks.

EDIT: If you're planning on going clipless, consider cleat set up as part of the fit process.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent - seems a lot of Focus bikes showing up on RBR lately. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on your new bike. That frame looks huge and the seat looks mighty low. Im wondering what size the frame is? It looks like a 58 to me or larger.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

minutemaidman said:


> Congrats on your new bike. That frame looks huge and the seat looks mighty low. Im wondering what size the frame is? It looks like a 58 to me or larger.


+1.......hope your fixin' to push that seat up about 20mm and slam that stem.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats !! 
Nice bike!


----------



## sbattey (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking nice


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Quite a beauty, Mr Egger. Most would recommend you remove the dish from the rear wheel but, hey, it's not going do any harm. Do you have a pedal system picked out yet?


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice lookin' bike, congrats!


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Boston G. You are correct ! I have a 15 month old son. And trust me, this past year I didn't do many things that I wanted to. But now that I have over a year of parenting under my belt I know what to expect and have already done up my training schedule.

That is exactly what I want to do...use it right away and then take it to the LBS for a adjustment/fitting.

I have included a pic of the drivetrain (beginner's mistake)


The frame is a 60cm. I know, I know, buyer beware when you buy a bike online...I am going to use it for a while, and if for some reason it is a little large, I will decide at that point what to do.

Until then, I went to the LBS and picked out some shoes and pedals. I found an ultegra clipless pedal system that I am going to go with. Looking forward to getting it on and trying it out.

And yes, the dish on the rear wheel will be removed.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

egger29 said:


> Boston G. You are correct ! I have a 15 month old son. And trust me, this past year I didn't do many things that I wanted to. But now that I have over a year of parenting under my belt I know what to expect and have already done up my training schedule.
> 
> That is exactly what I want to do...use it right away and then take it to the LBS for a adjustment/fitting.
> 
> ...


Now that is one clean drivetrain…and shiny rims too. It looks like a nice bike…and look at those valve caps – yellow!

One thing I do to supplement my “training” is to use the bike to commute to work. People love people who ride their bike to work. 

Riding can get pretty time consuming pretty quickly. I try to keep the wife informed with what I’m thinking about when I want to ride – not asking permission but it’s a respect thing. I have respect for her time too and that way, we both know what to expect. But, there have definitely been times when she just can’t take the craziness of our boy (he’s a challenge sometimes) and asks me to not go out. Those times are few so I try to not resent that. But it does get hard and I do get jealous when I see others posting about “Is 15 hrs per week enough time?”

I think for new guys, especially family men, the thing to understand is that it’s OK to not go out and ride solo at a true avg of over 20 mph for 50 miles 3 x /week. Goals are great – realistic ones will help. Work on building your base for a while before getting into other things. It’ll be more enjoyable if your body acclimates to things at first. Working on base isn’t as fun but can still be quite enjoyable. We all want to punch it and feel like we’re in the club by suffering. There’s a time to suffer and it shouldn’t be often. 

60cm is a tall bike. Keep in mind that the appropriate top tube length is just as, actually more important (IMO) than standover. Lots of info on that type of stuff in many places though. And a fitting will tell you what you want to know, hopefully, it’s not bad news.


----------



## ooskyoome (Jan 23, 2011)

Ride hard and don't lose your Focus.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the white. I've had a jones for a white bike for awhile now. Next time I get one of mine painted it's likely to be white. FWIW, I'm 6'3" & ride a 58-60 frame size.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

That's a good'un mate, congrats. Oh by the way I do too have a little nipper he is only 17 months old and sometimes its hard to find the time to ride, specially in my case as I am a long haul trucker so only get to ride on the weekends early in the morning or midday while baby is napping..enjoy your bike m8...


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mr. V, I am 6'2"

I have no problem with the height of my bike...it fits me perfect I think. Just can't wait to get the rest of the accessories/components and start riding !


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm just under 6'2'' and can ride a 60cm but i prefer a 58 and a 130stem with a negative rise slammed on the headset cap. so you can see my position is super aggressive. You should have no problem fitting on a 60 but you might not be able to get the "Pro" fit which doesn't really matter anyway


----------



## onelink360 (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats on your new bike looks awesome


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

nice bike. congrats!


----------



## MikeS123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice bike, I am looking to make my first purchase too, it has been a learning process.


----------



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweeeeeeet:thumbsup:


----------



## kawa3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Awsome looking bike!!


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats! I also love the white.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats! Great looking ride. As I tell all my friends who start riding - familiarize yourself with "The Rules"
Velominati
ha..Enjoy!


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks sharp.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ride her hard hahaha


----------



## beckham23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sweet ride!


----------



## jjm934 (Feb 2, 2012)

*nice bike.*

Congrats nice purchase.


----------



## GrayBlack (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the all white look. Keep it clean!


----------



## nick1992 (Aug 9, 2011)

nice bike!!


----------



## cnorth (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice looking bike...


----------



## thecatjinx (Jun 12, 2010)

Lovely ride, I was looking at that too, but alas they didn't have one in my size


----------



## voodoo01 (Dec 10, 2011)

Very very nice


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

nice indeed!


----------



## Magickiller88 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sweet looking bike dude, Ride hard!


----------



## outcast2 (Feb 22, 2012)

nice looking bike, hope you enjoy.


----------



## mojo2011 (Feb 8, 2012)

Very Nice, mine (or soon to be) is still on layaway...


----------



## Bianchi-67 (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats! Just got myself a new bike as well - a Bianchi road bike. Also got the Shimano 105 pedals and R106 shoes. Eager to go for a ride.


----------



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

great looking bike and hope you can put some seat time in real soon! as far as tune ups go, it's great to learn how to adjust your derauleurs yourself. Park Tools has some great tutorials as does shimano. I recently replace my mtb's entire drivetrain and deraleur cables/housing. Learned a lot and now I know how to make my own adjustments as needed, especially in the field.


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice bike, im on the lookout for my 1st road bike now.


----------



## rumpelstiltskin (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks great, have fun!


----------



## kson (Mar 11, 2012)

color combination looks great


----------



## mynameisjanos (Mar 20, 2012)

congrats ! nice bike ! how the ride on it?


----------



## Eng4G3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats - nice looking bike indeed! - I'm biased towards white or x/white bikes anyhow :thumbsup:


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Update*

Thought I would provide an update. So I have I have added a pic and this is pretty much how I rode it all summer. This bike has been awesome, I used it for a couple tri's, casual riding and some decent long rides. I have no other bike to compare it to but this has set the bar pretty high. Now that I am riding, am I the only one that is addicted to researching these things ? I can't stop thinking g of possible upgrades to my bike and researching new ones. 
It was a great summer !


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

What an awesome first road bike! Also impressive that you've resisted upgrade-itis for this long! Now that you've been riding for awhile, you'll really appreciate the difference a nice set of wheels will make. The Fulcrum 7s are bombproof, heavy wheels great for building your strength. Get a wheelset in the 1500g range and you'll be amazed at the speed increase on your rides. 105 is a solid groupset, so I'm not sure what else I'd upgrade on that other than wheels. You also might consider cutting your steerer tube down a bit if you have the stem so low.


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

No kidding about upgrade-itis. I have been researching everything. Should I upgrade the wheel set ? Should I upgrade from 105 to ultegra ? It is non stop. Haha. 
I was thinking about the wheelset, it is good to know the 1500g weight range (don't go any heavier than that). 
I am going to keep the stem where it is, so I will have to research how to cut the steerer tube.


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

As far as the steerer tube goes, you might just want to take it to an LBS to get that done. I doubt they'd charge more than 10 bucks to do it, and you don't run the risk of ruining your fork.

As for the 105/Ultegra question, I'd just wait until your 105 parts wear out and replace them with Ultegra as you go. The Shimano 10 speed stuff is all cross-compatible. All the more incentive to ride, and ride hard!


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated !


----------



## vickan240sx (Oct 21, 2012)

Congratulations on the bike! I'm hopefully going to experience the same joy you are when I purchase my first road bike this week.


----------



## sleep (Oct 11, 2012)

focus bike, looks nice, I almost own one Focus Izalco Pro 1.0 several months before


----------



## Vengeance81 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice bike!
I'm currently looking at some Focus bike's as well.
I've been looking at the 2012 Cayo 1.0 and 2012 Cayo 2.0.


----------



## tamato (Jul 19, 2008)

beautiful bike!


----------



## Ed38 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Oops!*

Hello Everyone, my name is Ed and I'm new to the sport really doing it keep in shape. Well Since I'm new to this I really didn't want to spend a lot of $$$ on a new bike they are pretty expensive so I bought a gmc denali with only about 2 hrs of road time used for $50 from CL. I would like your opinion on this it is literally new with a computer speedometor/ mileage/ hours on it condition is good. Now the bike is a little on the heavy side, but for the price and me being new to this I think it was a good choice. What do you think?


----------

